# You know your a dinosaur of the last millennia when...



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

...hanging out with friends and talking about growing up in the 2oth century, you remember...

...when a pizza was 30 minutes late being delivered, it was free and if it was cold, you said "Big deal. it's just like having breakfast for dinner. If anyone wants it hot, toss your slice in the RadarRange microwave for 10 seconds.

...after being hauled to the police station for drinking beer at the hangout parking lot, when your father comes to pick you up, in front of the cops he says when you get home he is going to kick your butt so hard that you'll have a nose bleed as the two of you go to the hospital looking like Chinese acrobats in a 3 leg race and the cops laugh as you beg them to lock you up because they all knew Dad's Home Hard Labor chores would keep you straight for months to come , save them paper work and keep you off the national news as a serial killer after your grown up.

...as a teen. a cop had to help you pry a pay phone receiver from your frozen fingers in January and let you thaw in his cruiser as he let your car warm up because you were dating a girl a county away and it was cheaper to drive to the pay phones 9 miles away and drop a coin for a couple hours than pay per minute long distance from home.

...Laughing as streakers ran across a store parking lot someone in a car shot a moon out the passenger side and knowing if they got caught they would get fined for indecent exposure and nobody ever heard of a sex offender registry.

...Pay phones went from a dime for unlimited talk to a quarter and a few years later the quarter only bought 10 minutes.

What do you other dinosaurs remember?


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I remember having to yell at the kid up the road for being on the party line when I needed to call the fire dept for a chimmny fire.
A dollar buying a burger and fries with a med soda
Candy bars were .25
Paddle hanging in the class room and teachers not afraid to use it.
My first computer used cassett tapes and hooked up to the tv. I was also a senior in highschool when it came out.
My highschool having a smokers lounge for the students
Gas was under .75 a gallon
Saturday morning Bugs Bunny
Cutting my own switch and scared for when Dad got home


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Taking my new twenty two to school for show and tell in the third grade. 
Buying two nickel ice cream cones instead of one dime cone... You got a bit more ice cream for your dime.
Picking up beer and pop bottles along side of the road to get enough money for the Saturday afternoon movies! Beer bottles fetched a penny, pop bottles were two cents each. 
We got in the movie for a dime.... Tarzan and a western with porky pig sandwiched between them.
Thems was some good old days right there!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

when I was young, I ran away from home on my bike.
all I had was a quarter in my pocket.
I stopped at a tavern and bought a 1/4 pound baby ruth and a bottle of orange crush. 
I made it about 15 miles, and my bike broke. couldn't peddle it. I pushed it backward all the way home.
Nobody ever knew I ran away..


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A 10-passenger vehicle consisted of a station wagon, provided that 8 of the passengers were kids.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We used to buy a dollars worth of gas and it was enough to cruise the loop all Saturday night.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> We used to buy a dollars worth of gas and it was enough to cruise the loop all Saturday night.


Those old cars got some great miles per dollar!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

in 1960 I bought a 1940 Oldsmobile 4 door for $35.oo
Gas was $.15/gal. 
there was a gas war for awhile and the cost went down to $.11/gal..
Black Label beer was 3 quarts for $1.oo. 
Lucky Strike Cigs were $.20/pack
When the price went up to $.25/pack everybody complained and threatened to quit smoking.. nobody did..
Blue jeans were less than $3.oo/pair


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

Being able to go to the store to buy smokes for my parents when I was just 10.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Funny how it works.
In the 70s there were "The Waltons", in the 80s there was "Happy Days" and later "That 70s Show".
Your wardrobe, habits, values and general lifestyle become humorous for the generation behind you, and then after they tire of fads and grow closer in age, the cycle moves to going back to the good old days.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I can remember taking A empty pop bottles back to the store ,by the time I got to the store I had usually found enough pop bottles that I could get a full one to drink on the way home and start the cycle over !


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I remember gas tanks being a lot smaller.
I had a 68 GTO that would only hold about $10 worth.
Now I have a Dodge Ram that holds $75 worth, so the tank is 7 1/2 times bigger.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We watched the Wonderful World of Disney every Sunday evening. And Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. Mom didn't have to spank us.....she just gave us "the look" and we knew we were dead when we got home. (amazingly, she can still bring fear into our hearts with that "look" ) Driving around in the station wagon with dad and going to A & W for a root beer float. Babysitting for 50 cents an hour and thinking I was RICH with my few dollars.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I remember when there was only one 24 week television season to make room for the holiday specials and you saw a show one day a week and if you missed a week , if you remembered , you caught it during the summer rerun season.

My world never stopped if I missed a weekly show during the season or summer reruns and life was good. Now with the year round 24/7 mix of seasons and reruns at the same time, many nights I forgo my 1 to 2 hours of TV time to study online or read a book.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my son says the same thing about me now. all I need is that look to let him know I don't approve of something he's done and he's in his fifties. anyway I can't remember when the movies was 10 cents but I do remember 25 cents. we use to watch roy rogers. john wayne . every sat I'd go to the movies.

I use to do chores like whitewash the fence and other spots. I remember being covered in white wash most sunny days. I loved to do that though. it's a good thing because I was the oldest girl . my brothers had all gone to university by that time and I was dads helper. I remember when recess came we would go to the corner store and buy a 1inch thick slice of maple leaf bologna for 5 cents. and a soda I think was 10 cents.

I ran away also one day. I don't know why I would though because I really had a good life. I didn't go far . I remember just going behind the house and getting under it where dad had a hatch. a place where he could get in. I guess I was in there for hours. my parents were terrified.(my brother had drowned just a year before) I must have fallen asleep because next thing I remember was dad waking me up and carrying me inside. ~Georgia


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Vick's Vapo Rub, Absorbine Jr., Bag Balm

geo


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Still keep a tin of bag balm in my bathroom.

brother and I would go pick pop and beer bottles from thr ditch for spending money. would stach them in a spot when the old paper delivery sack got full. when dad got home from work we would get him to go get them, noramally a shopping cart full and gave dad a $10.00 for helping us out.

Going into the gambles store or western auto store and buying a quarters worth of shot gun ammo. usally for 50cents we got 5 16 gauge shells and 8 2 1/2" 410 shells.

Going to the gambles store in the spring and getting a new cane pole for the season.
Hanging the cane pole from our bikes and rideing 4 miles to a lake to fish.

Going into a drug store walking up to th ecounter and getting a cherry coke or orange fosphate. 

Going to the A&W and getting a frosted mug of swamp water.

Going to road side dumps with friends, Yup used to be a lot in the country where city folks dumped applinces and stuff. picking up junk to take to the scrap yard for enough money to fill the tank of a friends 54 ford so rusted there was a 2x6 acrss it from rocker panal to rocker panal to hold the back of the front seat up and the rear seat passangers a place for there feet. A rope to tie the drivers door shut but we had a ride to go to town in Friday night and Saturday night to cruise a bit and watch the crusiers.

Gong to the beach in the afternoon and park after dark to meet other poor kids like our selves. Met my first girl friend at the park who wanted a teter todder partner.

The family all setting down to the table together for supper no exceptions.
Yes back then breakfast was the first meal of the day in the mornings. Dinner was the second meal of the day near the middle of the day, Supper was the last meal of the day and the one every one in the family attended. Lunch was what you ate at work or school or out in the field when working hay. planting or harvesting.

You ate what was set on the table or you went hungery, You ate a bit of every thing to even those *GAWD* awful cook carrots from the pork roasted dinner. Still hate them and since it is my house now I don't have to eat that which I figure makes good pig slop.

You took your turn like ever one getting your favorite foods. 

 Al


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no idea what bag balm is but I always have vicks vapor rub in the house. bought 2 more bottles yesterday to stock up for winter. if I feel a cold coming on i put a couple T in a bowl of hot water and breathe it in. I don't use the absorbine jr anymore. i went to A535 years ago .i do know a friend who still buys it though. ~Georgia


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

went to the dump out in the country to shoot bottles with our .22's.. then at night time would sit on the berm and shoot rats by the glow of the constant burning fires.
had rats cross over the berm right between us.
ride on the hood of a car with a bent manure fork behind a truck hauling peas to the binder. slam the fork into the back of the load and stop the car. A huge chunk of the pea vines would drop off and we picked them up and drove to the swimming hole and ate raw shelled peas..
go to a drive in movie with four guys in the trunk of the car.. had the back seat loose to get into the car without opening the trunk..


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

geo in mi said:


> Vick's Vapo Rub, Absorbine Jr., Bag Balm
> 
> geo


I always kept vaporub in my desk in case we had a quality test with an inspector who smelled so bad from the mix of cheap cigars he smoked and B.O , if he walked through a room , you could smell him 10 minutes after he left the area.

One of the guys seeing my Vapo rub jar asked me why I kept it and laughed when I told him if having a test run witnessed by Stinky, like a 1930s medical examiner , I rubbed a line under my nose to block the aroma.

Even though he laughed at me that day, the next week when he drew Stinky as a test witness , he came by to borrow a nose swipe before Stinky arrived and later that year when I nose swiped before a witnessed test cleaning the jar, when I said I would have to pick up a new jar at lunch, he gave me $5 because he had been using it too to survive his tests without gagging in front of our customer witness LOL.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Survived mustard plasters as a kid!
Grew up changing baby siblings cloth diapers and rubber pants!
Babysitting for a whopping .25¢ an hour (1970's)! No Pampers or Huggies in the homes where I sat at, mothers of all walks used good old-fashioned cloth diapers, pins, and plastic-rubber pants!
No colour changing wet strips or fading balloons/patterns when old-fashioned cloth diapers were wet, you had to check!
Spanking! In addition to my own mom spanking me and my sibs, and me using it on my own children, spanking was used in all of the homes where I babysat, and I was encouraged to use it if needed, and yes, there were a few homes where I did! Can you imagine the furor a babysitter spanking a child would cause today?
Helping my mom launder baby siblings diapers using a wringer washing machine!
Have experience using rotary dial telephones!
Baby potties were wooden!
Cribs had drop-side railings!
Stinky ammonia-odour plastic diaper pails that brought tears to your eyes and burned at your nose when you lifted the lid!
Pricking yourself with diaper pins changing diapers!
Toilet training pants were cloth, not disposable!
Glass baby bottles that required heating in a pot of water atop the stove!
Homemade baby food and formula!
Knowing how to fold a diaper (fit & absorbency) was part-and-parcel in knowing how to properly diaper a baby/child! One size fit all!
Johnson's Baby Powder was a mothers best friend!
Put all 6 of my kids through cloth diapers and rubber pants (complete with diaper pins)! No disposables...
Dipping baby's soother into unpasteurized honey was perfectly okay!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

hiddensprings said:


> Babysitting for 50 cents an hour and thinking I was RICH with my few dollars.


I can relate! Started off making .25¢ an hour... moved up to .50¢ an hour in my late teens.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

tv programs were in shades of grey, photos were too.
cigarette vending machines, I remember us fighting over whos turn it was to buy a pack for my uncle.
the birth of the Big Mac
school recess was outdoors and half an hour long or longer
Gilligan's Island got more snow than Chicago
people didn't cuss on tv, or in front of women
womens swimsuits looked like dresses
you could wear real fur or leather without being protested or having paint thrown on you
drive in movies where you could bring your own snacks and drinks


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Monster dill pickles in a jar on the counter of the local carryout 2 fer 5 cents.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

What??? No more dinosaurs here than us few oldies?

Surely there are more dinosaurs here than just us few?


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

What about the old cigarette lighters in cars?

Gosh, how many cigarettes I lit using one of those back in the day!

Push in, wait... when button popped out, cigarette lighter was ready! Loved that red-hot glow!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

When you had a bad cough, a few ounces of warmed, red wine was served! LOL! Boy, did I ever used to think that was cool!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

When the school ground (elementary years) was segregated into two sides... one side for boys, one side for girls. Can't tell you how many times I've given thought to that over the years and rolled my eyes.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

car starting: turn on the key and step on the starter switch on the floor.
later on there was a small silver button on the dash.
A farmer I worked for had a starter button on his Allis Chalmers .
turn on the switch, push the starter button and a horn tooted..He was a funny old guy..
I tamed a mean little buckskin to ride for that man.

unloading loose hay off of a wagon with a hay fork pulled with a team of horses. If you jambed the forks down too hard, once in awhile they would stick into the wooden deck of the hay wagon and start to lift the wagon with the hay..
shocked oats and worked on the threshing crew , we would go from farm to farm . someone would move the threshing machine to each farm and get it set up.
the noon meal was always at Charlie's farm. all the wives and some daughters would have the meal prepared. a quick jump into the river and then up to the house to eat.. awesome meals..


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> car starting: turn on the key and step on the starter switch on the floor.
> later on there was a small silver button on the dash.
> A farmer I worked for had a starter button on his Allis Chalmers .
> turn on the switch, push the starter button and a horn tooted..He was a funny old guy..
> ...


You mentioning the starter switch on the floor reminded me of the old headlight dimmer switches on the floor!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

When starch was regularly used in the pressing process of men's collared dress shirts!

Additionally, when bluing was used to help whiten, whites!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

AT age 7 sold the evening paper in St. Louis, mo. on a busy street corner. Daily paper sold for 3 cents each.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

101pigs said:


> AT age 7 sold the evening paper in St. Louis, mo. on a busy street corner. Daily paper sold for 3 cents each.


You were so young! Wow!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Maude said:


> You were so young! Wow!


Shine shoes all over St. Louis at age 11-12. 10 cents per pair shoes. Worked in men's clothing shop in South St. Louis at at 14. Age 14-15. Sat night played in band at teen dances also Sunday after church played in band in downtown St. Louis at the Grand Burlesque theater. At 16 operator of fishing boat in Yellowstone National park for the summer. Pay a big 125 bucks per mo. with free meals. At age 17 USMC for 4 years. That.s when i became of age.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

101pigs said:


> Shine shoes all over St. Louis at age 11-12. 10 cents per pair shoes. Worked in men's clothing shop in South St. Louis at at 14. Age 14-15. Sat night played in band at teen dances also Sunday after church played in band in downtown St. Louis at the Grand Burlesque theater. At 16 operator of fishing boat in Yellowstone National park for the summer. Pay a big 125 bucks per mo. with free meals. At age 17 USMC for 4 years. That.s when i became of age.


You enjoyed such a healthy measure of experience starting so young! Such great memories to cherish. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

You've experienced winding loose tape back into a cassette using an old-fashioned wooden pencil!

You've experienced 8-track cassette music! I DO NOT miss those days!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Maude said:


> You've experienced winding loose tape back into a cassette using an old-fashioned wooden pencil!
> 
> You've experienced 8-track cassette music! I DO NOT miss those days!


Started school in the country at age 6. First grade. Our teacher was 17 just out of H.S. I do visit her about once a month at the old folks home. She is in her 90,s now. She can't talk anymore but does understand what i say. When she started teaching right out of H.S. she stayed at our house in the country. Had her own room. I walked her to school and back each day. Nice walk in the woods to school house. I was not the teachers pet. She treated me in school just like everybody else. When i was about 8 after moving to the city we like to play music and sing and do a lot of art work. Our first recorder was a wire recorder. It had wire not a tape. Big 78 records. Later the 45's came out.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there were neighborhood grocery stores all over town.
Ours featured a hand cut butcher/owner. fresh ground hamburger and a large selection of lunch meats and cheeses.
there was a spool of cotton string near the ceiling that he used to tied the paper wrapped meat.
eggs were counted out and put into a brown paper bag.
cookies were not in packages. they were in a series of glass bins with a metal cover on each bin.
candy was not individually wrapped.
Ice cream was hand dipped into a square paper container stuck inside of a metal form. (like Chinese take out containers)
No such thing as a flat bottom ice cream cone.
anybody could buy tobacco products. You needed a note from home to buy beer. (if you had a note, you held onto it for future personal use).
.....jiminwisc.....


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

pasteurized milk 24 cents a quart; homogenized 25.
regular gas. 25 cents a gallon.
I ran away once also. About a mile later, my dad drove up along side me on the road and said, "Get in."
Snow so high, I had to look up to see the top of it in the pathway.
Going to my cousin's one room school with her.
playing dress up wearing my aunt's suede shoes and going to the barnyard, and coming back with her good shoes full of manure. She was not happy.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Maude said:


> You've experienced winding loose tape back into a cassette using an old-fashioned wooden pencil!
> 
> You've experienced 8-track cassette music! I DO NOT miss those days!


I always did better rewinding cassettes using one of the girls rat tail comb because the handle angle fit tight between the cogs and the comb head gave more tape turns per revolution.

Sadly I was one of the few in our hangout crew who knew how to speed roll pulled out 8 track tapes or splice them if they broke LOL . 

Your also a dino if you remember ever repeatedly reminding your folks that you wanted an after market in dash cassette stereo , NOT an 8 track for your birthday or Christmas gift 

A friend's son has a 1969 or 1970 Plymouth Barracuda that he is restoring as a show car that had a eaten 8 track tape stuck in the OEM stereo that I helped

After he dropped the stereo out , he watched me take the case apart and first untangle the munched tape, verified the 8 inch tape length wasn't in bad shape as I set the tape aside, cleaned the interior of the unit, plugged it back into the harness and powered it up to verify it still worked as I told him the old high quality of those power components were still U.S. made back then and strong enough to handle high G force and temperature extremes as similar and often the same components were used by NASA.

While I had the case open and tested the unit under the dash, my next step was to try to use the deck eaten Beatles tape to test the tape player.

He watched in awe as I made sure the tape hadn't added a reel flip when the deck ate it and smoothed the few kinks out and then pulled a longer length out so I had enough to speed pull the tape so the reel would coast wind it back on the reel.


Surprisingly , as we let the cleaned drive play the tape although the tape was 50 years old or older, it wasn't badly degraded and only sounded like a scratched album.

After I put the case back together and he put it back in, his father found a couple cases of his old 8 tracks, cassettes and 8 track to cassette plug in converter from his 8 track Charger days cool stored in his basement so when the kid takes the Cuda to shows he may score extra points for the OEM stereo and tapes.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

101pigs said:


> Started school in the country at age 6. First grade. Our teacher was 17 just out of H.S. I do visit her about once a month at the old folks home. She is in her 90,s now. She can't talk anymore but does understand what i say. When she started teaching right out of H.S. she stayed at our house in the country. Had her own room. I walked her to school and back each day. Nice walk in the woods to school house. I was not the teachers pet. She treated me in school just like everybody else. When i was about 8 after moving to the city we like to play music and sing and do a lot of art work. Our first recorder was a wire recorder. It had wire not a tape. Big 78 records. Later the 45's came out.


I have been lucky to have had the same news paper carrier for the past 5 years. Every year 11 or 12 of us on this 24 subscriber route spur send him cards with a $20 tip and to show his thanks to us, when he throws us our papers, he stops dead at the drive or walk and aim tosses the paper into the drier 3 foot circle in his throw zone and toots his horn to get our dogs attention so we can get our paper to enjoy with our morning coffee.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

First real job was working for the county cutting roadsides with a scythe. We got $1.15 per hour. Later worked on a ditching crew. If you flagged traffic you got an extra 10 cents, There were no two way radios. We used a magnet in a plastic flag stuck on the last car's fender.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

in 1960
I set pins at the American Legion bowling alley for 
10 cents per line. 8 bowlers = 80 cents per game
times 3 games =$2.40 . If you could handle two lanes you could double that.
I made enough money to support my '40 Oldsmobile


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Shrek said:


> I always did better rewinding cassettes using one of the girls rat tail comb because the handle angle fit tight between the cogs and the comb head gave more tape turns per revolution.
> 
> Sadly I was one of the few in our hangout crew who knew how to speed roll pulled out 8 track tapes or splice them if they broke LOL .
> 
> ...


Love your experiences! Gosh yes, splicing, I had totally forgot about that! I remember my dad doing that with 8mm reel-to-reels.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gas was 18 cents a gallon.
Phones were on the kitchen wall and had a dial.
A large drink was 20 oz (a regular was 16 oz).
Aspergum
Dime stores.
TV vacuum tubes and the tube tester down at the hardware store.
The gas attendant: pumping your gas, checking your oil, washing your windows and checking your tires, all for a $2 or $3 fill up -- and giving you green stamps.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Phone was in living room our ring was 2 longs 1 short (party line)


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Maude said:


> You mentioning the starter switch on the floor reminded me of the old headlight dimmer switches on the floor!


Yup, and wing windows and floor vents too.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

I used to sleep on the back window ledge of the car on long family trips...

Diving off the ledges into the crystal clear waters of France Park...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

long strings of black licorice hanging on a peg.
pup machine where you put your dime in and slid the bottle to the end of the slot to the end and pulled it up through the flippers. If you had a bottle opener, you could just pop the cap off of the bottle, still in the machine, and use a straw to drink the "free" soda..
have one kid pay to get into the movie theater, then slyly open a side door and let his buddies in.once inside it was easy to hide in the dark..


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> long strings of black licorice hanging on a peg.
> pup machine where you put your dime in and slid the bottle to the end of the slot to the end and pulled it up through the flippers. If you had a bottle opener, you could just pop the cap off of the bottle, still in the machine, and use a straw to drink the "free" soda..
> have one kid pay to get into the movie theater, then slyly open a side door and let his buddies in.once inside it was easy to hide in the dark..


AT the local theater we would slip in the side door. Be about 12 of us sitting on the side by the door. No one would catch us. We would tell the everybody about the movie. Next night the movie would be full of people.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

At drive in theaters, 2 or 3 of us would ride in, in the trunk of a buddies 1950's or early '60's car, he'd park in the back row and we'd get out and watch the shows.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> Yup, and wing windows and floor vents too.


OMG, yes, those old wing windows were crazy good! Sucked the smoke right out of a moving car, and helped direct a refreshing breeze right into the cab of the car on a sweltering hot day!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> Gas was 18 cents a gallon.
> Phones were on the kitchen wall and had a dial.
> A large drink was 20 oz (a regular was 16 oz).
> Aspergum
> ...


Yes, the old Five & Dime Stores! There's just no forgetting them! Everything all in one place! They were the best toy stores ever!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

lunch counters in the 5 & dime stores. had the best ice cream malts. served in a tall glass with the metal mixer container with the extra ice cream in it. could get almost two glasses full.
and the donut machine at the entrance making fresh donuts as needed.


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

In 7th grade shop class all the boys first project was to make a small stool with hand tools. Then we were allowed to choose a small project of our own. Several boys brought their guns to school and dismantled them in shop class so that they could refinish the stock. My friend and I sent off to the Jayhawk Crossbow Company in Kansas for a kit to make our own crossbows. We made the stocks from wood that we laminated in class. Then put our crossbows together and got to try them out behind the school during class. Mine put a bolt clear through a piece of corrugated tin roofing. I still have that crossbow.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> lunch counters in the 5 & dime stores. had the best ice cream malts. served in a tall glass with the metal mixer container with the extra ice cream in it. could get almost two glasses full.
> and the donut machine at the entrance making fresh donuts as needed.


I remember the ice cold stainless milkshake tumblers at the Luncheon Counter at Woolworths Department Store. It was a good day when I went to town with mom for the day to pay bills, shop, and drop-in at Woolworths for a plate of piping hot French fries and a vanilla milkshake!


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Dads human TV remote... me.... UHF and VHF.... Motorized Rotating Antenna Control Box


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> Yup, and wing windows and floor vents too.


My vehicle is a '96 Bronco. I bought it new. It has vent windows. Are you trying to tell me they don't make vent windows anymore? 

PS the regular side windows are crank windows.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I grew up playing in the creek that ran through our subdivision in Austin. City kids don’t do that now.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> My vehicle is a '96 Bronco. I bought it new. It has vent windows. Are you trying to tell me they don't make vent windows anymore?
> 
> PS the regular side windows are crank windows.


I had to pull up pics of a '96 Bronco as I have not seen wing windows on any cars in the last 30 years or so.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Maude said:


> I remember the ice cold stainless milkshake tumblers at the Luncheon Counter at Woolworths Department Store. It was a good day when I went to town with mom for the day to pay bills, shop, and drop-in at Woolworths for a plate of piping hot French fries and a vanilla milkshake!


Mine was a frappe and fries.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> I had to pull up pics of a '96 Bronco as I have not seen wing windows on any cars in the last 30 years or so.


I can't say I've seen retro styled wing windows in any newer vehicles either.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

You see the Little Caesar's single pizza picked up at their heat portal commercials and when it ends with the cartoon Caesar saying "pizza pizza" like they ended in the 1980s, you remember getting two mediums delivered in a rectangular box to the room at the $24 dollar a night motel with coffee shop where you dropped half or more of your work study pay for the month while going to community college and still living at home for a romantic weekend with meals and beer without parents objecting.

Even knowing those high dollar weekends meant low cost parking lot hangout and cruising weekends funded by our part time weekend jobs , we all thought it money well spent.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

the vent in the center of the hood area in front of windshield as well as the vents that came in from the sides. My 94 chevy pickup has no vents and the ac doesn't work anymore. I would LOVE those side vents and top vent in that thing and it has no vent windows either. The pickups before that at least had vent windows.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Lol at the pay phone thing. Because i can totally relate. Back in the day us kids all had beepers and phone cards. With little special codes for meeting at dif places or when to come over after parents leave the house


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

popscott said:


> I used to sleep on the back window ledge of the car on long family trips...
> 
> Diving off the ledges into the crystal clear waters of France Park...


Oh my word, I totally remember sleeping and laying on the bench-top (rear seat) in my uncle's old car, and sitting in the far back of my aunts station wagon! Had an aunt that owned a VW Beetle, too, and us kids used to head straight to the back, right in behind the backseat when travelling! Such great memories!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

whiterock said:


> the vent in the center of the hood area in front of windshield as well as the vents that came in from the sides. My 94 chevy pickup has no vents and the ac doesn't work anymore. I would LOVE those side vents and top vent in that thing and it has no vent windows either. The pickups before that at least had vent windows.


If I remember correctly, those old wing windows were called "fly" windows, at least that's what my husband calls them.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Having done a rash of babysitting starting in the early 70's, I'm old enough to remember early disposable diapers. No refastenable tapes and no elastic gathers, and then there was the Baby Scott Diaper & Pant system that resembled thick oversized Kotex pads that were inserted into special Baby Scott gingham patterned rubber pants that had snaps on the sides. No pins needed.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Maude said:


> If I remember correctly, those old wing windows were called "fly" windows, at least that's what my husband calls them.


We always called them "Wing windows"


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> We always called them "Wing windows"


I seem to remember "wing" windows, too, but dear husband says they were called "fly" windows. LOL!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Maude said:


> Yes, the old Five & Dime Stores! There's just no forgetting them! Everything all in one place! They were the best toy stores ever!


I remember one Xmas i bought a very small bottle of Hello hair washing for my 11 year old girl friend. I was 11 then. People laughed at me giving her that for Xman. She liked the gift.  Bless her heart.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Maude said:


> I seem to remember "wing" windows, too, but dear husband says they were called "fly" windows. LOL!


Perhaps they were called that wherever he was from. Different parts of the country (world?) have different words for some things.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

mnn2501 said:


> Perhaps they were called that wherever he was from. Different parts of the country (world?) have different words for some things.


Yes indeed, that very well could be.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

dmm1976 said:


> Lol at the pay phone thing. Because i can totally relate. Back in the day us kids all had beepers and phone cards. With little special codes for meeting at dif places or when to come over after parents leave the house


We had our digital pager numbers in our pocket black books and our "* codes" on the blank inside covers of the address book.

I can't remember all of the 15 or so * keypad codes but the ones I still remember are *1 for call me . I need a ride , *5 that meant we had a race being set up , *7 for get to your car and turn on your CB radio and *911 after our payphone number for call me NOW.

We also had our own # sign ID numbers so the one we were paging knew who we were.

If one of us sent the code *911911 with the page, that meant get out of there fast and call or radio us for details ASAP . Your parents , steady or other person who can rain down heartache on you big time is looking for you and almost has you busted cold.

If we sent code 911911666 that meant call and you were already cold busted and facing pure fire and brimstone when they found you LOL

Those left right arrow button 20 digit display Motorola pagers were a versatile element of our teen payphone and radio communication network.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Shrek said:


> I always did better rewinding cassettes using one of the girls rat tail comb because the handle angle fit tight between the cogs and the comb head gave more tape turns per revolution.
> 
> Sadly I was one of the few in our hangout crew who knew how to speed roll pulled out 8 track tapes or splice them if they broke LOL .
> 
> ...


Love it! Takes me back in time. A great walk down memory lane! Thanks for it!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Although this one was long before my time, I have experience using an old-fashioned treadle sewing machine!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

... in order to receive a half acceptable television reception, you had to fiddle with the 4-5 foot long, 1x2, which had a chunk of television cable taped to it, and the 1x2 sat on top of the television. There may have been 4-5 channels back then, and the television was black & white.

Also, televisions were built around picture tubes in those days.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

If you were born in the 60's... you got a spanking as soon as you made your debut!

I believe the old spanking method to get baby to cry is no longer practiced.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

I guess we are all dinosaurs in our own time, Maude. Things change so fast! One thing I recall that would be out of the question now is riding in the back of a pickup in Phoenix at freeway speed because my dad and his buddy were in the front....kids rode in the back! lol..

Do you remember those toys that were like a ladybug with a spring and a suction cup? I remember getting one of those at the fair and then on the ride home, riding on the fender in the back of the truck, I stuck the thing to the bedrail and saw it fly out into traffic when the suction cup let go.. Damn I wonder if anybody even knows what I'm talking about haha..

In the eighties we took a family vacation with three kids (including me) in the bed and my parents in the front seat of a '59 Chevy pick-up. It was my dad's hotrod, and he added a camper shell for the trip but he apparently didn't see any reason to actually have a car that seated five in safety lol.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I remember when the folks went shopping and filled the back of the station wagon for $15


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

SRSLADE said:


> Mine was a frappe and fries.


You must be from New England. I miss Friendly’s frappes.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Maude said:


> If you were born in the 60's... you got a spanking as soon as you made your debut!
> 
> I believe the old spanking method to get baby to cry is no longer practiced.


In order to cry you first have to take a deep breath. The swat on the but was to get the newborn breathing. You are probably right, not PC anymore. See, PC starts at birth.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

my youngest brother was so ugly, the doctor slapped
my mother..


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

You can write in cursive using a fountain or dip pen.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

whiterock said:


> You can write in cursive using a fountain or dip pen.


Now thats a dinosaur -- 
Cursive - yes, fountain or dip pen - No way.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

if you can remember getting free ink blotters with advertising on them,,


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Ours were from Coca-Cola. Also got pencils and rulers.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Maude said:


> I seem to remember "wing" windows, too, but dear husband says they were called "fly" windows. LOL!


I can see why, they were great for getting flys out of the car.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> I can see why, they were great for getting flys out of the car.


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> I can see why, they were great for getting flys out of the car.


Along with any papers laying around in the car.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Along with any papers laying around in the car.


 Lol In half a second a passing semi could get that dash cleaner than a $20 detail crew !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Anybody remember when road work Warning lights looked like the bombs Boris and Natasha used to throw ?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Reading though all the posts I've only seen one reference to shoe polish; KIWI or Cat's Paw. My GGD questioned what I was doing this weekend and at the time I was polishing my shoes... Better yet owning shoes you can polish....
And I'm not talking water proofing.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Kind of amazes my grandkids too. I only wear boots. With exotics I use boot creme, but with the basic leather I use Kiwi. The old socks from another thread is what I use.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

One thing I have noticed that is different -

When a kid we were _always_ outside doing something. We were never bored! Today you never see kids playing outside.

Up the road from me is a golf course which is closed in the winter. There are some pretty good hills on it. 20-25 years ago on the weekends there were tons of entire families sledding and tobogganing. Not a sole for many years now.

Also ice skating on frozen ponds was a big thing back then.

Early days of TV I remember The Ed Sullivan Show, Soupy Sales, and Rat Patrol.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

In The Woods said:


> One thing I have noticed that is different -
> 
> When a kid we were _always_ outside doing something. We were never bored! Today you never see kids playing outside.
> 
> ...


I've noticed the same. A sad state of affairs for sure.

I lived all the above, best childhood anyone could ever dream of having.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

In The Woods said:


> One thing I have noticed that is different -
> 
> When a kid we were _always_ outside doing something. We were never bored! Today you never see kids playing outside.
> 
> ...


Maybe the golf course doesn’t allow it any longer because of liability issues? I see tons of kids sledding in our main park. I have kids skateboarding down the hill of my driveway and riding their bikes down our front steps (nig stone stairway down to the street) and just last night saw pics of my son in laws family out skating in a shoveled off pond. So take heart...kids are still kids. Lots of them are probably in day care though.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

In The Woods said:


> One thing I have noticed that is different -
> 
> When a kid we were _always_ outside doing something. We were never bored! Today you never see kids playing outside.
> 
> ...


 Global warming ?
Honest , I’ve noticed it seldom gets cold enough to really enjoy sledding anymore. (-10)
And when it does people act like it’s cruel to take kids outside. 
Some of my best memories where when it was colder than that. 
Like the joy of splitting wood so smooth and effortlessly easy at -40. 
Or shattering it with a sledge. 
Or the trainloads of rocks we musta thrown on frozen lakes to hear the “ Booooonginginging”


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup, I remember those "pots". stinky kerosene burners.
all covered with black oily soot. I worked on a crew, contracted to putting in sewer and water for a small town. we had to maintain those stinky things. each one had a cap on a chain, if it wasn't missing. to put over the flame to extinguish it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I always thought they must’ve been designed for some other use
I can remember once with the road crew was working in front of our house and the wind came up that night they rolled across our front yard to the house where they set the leaves around the house on fire !
Mom made me go out put out the fire and return the flares 
I did that several times before simply putting a flower pot over each of them.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

Hooligans said:


> I guess we are all dinosaurs in our own time, Maude. Things change so fast! One thing I recall that would be out of the question now is riding in the back of a pickup in Phoenix at freeway speed because my dad and his buddy were in the front....kids rode in the back! lol..
> 
> Do you remember those toys that were like a ladybug with a spring and a suction cup? I remember getting one of those at the fair and then on the ride home, riding on the fender in the back of the truck, I stuck the thing to the bedrail and saw it fly out into traffic when the suction cup let go.. Damn I wonder if anybody even knows what I'm talking about haha..
> 
> In the eighties we took a family vacation with three kids (including me) in the bed and my parents in the front seat of a '59 Chevy pick-up. It was my dad's hotrod, and he added a camper shell for the trip but he apparently didn't see any reason to actually have a car that seated five in safety lol.


I remember those domed, spring-loaded, suction-cup thingies! We used to erect playing card houses and when done, slip one of those popping thingies inside and wait for the house of cards to come crashing down.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Mom would curl her hair with twisted up strips of paper bags. We all laughed and called it the paper bag special.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

SRSLADE said:


> Mom would curl her hair with twisted up strips of paper bags. We all laughed and called it the paper bag special.


I vaguely remember such sights! Oh, the memories! Thanks for this, SR!


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

The corner-store owner sold cigarettes by the singles!

.10¢ a cigarette I remember!

With the store just two blocks away from the high-school, single cigarettes left the store by the dozens!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I am pretty old, I do not recall cigs by the single.
we could buy a whole pack of Lucky Strikes, 20 cigs for 20 cents. I think your store owner was on to something.
Probably selling to kids not old enough to buy cigs ??
I remember Studebaker cars,and Frazers,,and my friend's dad bought a new Studebaker pick up truck.
Had a foot button on the floor for the starter. I remember the first time I was going to drive it. couldn't find the button to step on. I was showed where it was.
under the clutch pedal. you had to depress the clutch all the way down to hit the starter button. A safety feature to prevent starting in gear..
. I also remember a car parked in an alley called a 
Zephyr.. I seem to recall it was a straight 8 ??
...jiminwisc......


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You know you are old when you would prefer a restored Studebaker to anything currently on market.

Though any 50s pickup with a Buick nailhead and 4spd would work too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

something you don't see much anymore is a full sized car with the trunk lid removed and a large wooden box sticking out of the trunk like a pickup truck..
In 1965 I was working nights at a truck stop near Pine City , Minn when I was attending school full time during the daytime.
A family from Canada stopped for something to eat, and to call for a ride. Their Studebaker station wagon broke down. The man signed the title and told me that I could have the car or let anybody take it. I couldn't afford to fix it, didn't even know what was wrong with it
IDK what the boss did with it. One day it was gone.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I am pretty old, I do not recall cigs by the single.
> we could buy a whole pack of Lucky Strikes, 20 cigs for 20 cents. I think your store owner was on to something.
> Probably selling to kids not old enough to buy cigs ??


Remembered it the other night and wanted to share in hopes of hearing from others with similar memories, and yes, a cash-grab it was for the owner (I'm sure), and absolutely, underage buyers flocked to the store in droves.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I had a light green zephyr babe magnet.
It's an english ford and I think 6 cyl.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Those kerosene flares were everywhere before battery lights came in uise. Concrete men in our area would put dozens of them on a new slab to keep it from freezing before it cured

When they were going out of style I bought a dozen of them to put under my orange and lemon trees when we'd have ouir once-in-three years freeze.

But in the dinosaur years it was the hobos dropping off the traim and walking across the pasture to bum a free meal. Nothing was free; they chopped wood or pulled weeds, and most willingly---they were not bad men, just out of work and no place to go. No hop heads or junkies.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I am pretty old, I do not recall cigs by the single.....
> Probably selling to kids not old enough to buy cigs ??
> .....


 Probably before the government got involved in everybody else’s business and there was an age limit.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> But in the dinosaur years it was the hobos dropping off the traim and walking across the pasture to bum a free meal. Nothing was free; they chopped wood or pulled weeds, and most willingly---they were not bad men, just out of work and no place to go. No hop heads or junkies.


Bless you, one of those Hobo's could have been my Great Uncle - he rode the rails for years, just couldn't settle down and hold a permanent job (his wife and baby died in a fire and after that he just lost the will to "be normal"), but boy did he have tales to tell when he stopped by usually in the early summer. He was also a great house painter when he needed to pick up some cash.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

2501: People do not realize it, but back in those days many paints had lead in them. My Dad told me that auto body men and painters often showed signs of abnormality when they got older. Most often they took to drink. Auto body work used lead until it was replaced with Bondo. Wasn't as bad as England's hatters, but bad enough.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Probably before the government got involved in everybody else’s business and there was an age limit.


Isn't that the truth! Nanny-hood makes itself be known a little too often nowadays.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep I can remember custom cars being called a “Lead Sled”


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> 2501: People do not realize it, but back in those days many paints had lead in them. My Dad told me that auto body men and painters often showed signs of abnormality when they got older. Most often they took to drink. Auto body work used lead until it was replaced with Bondo. Wasn't as bad as England's hatters, but bad enough.


Could be -he did have a drinking problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we lived two blocks from the RR tracks.
our house had an enclosed porch along the front and one side.
One morning my mom found a man sleeping on the couch in the porch. she fixed him breakfast and he thanked her and went on his way.
I had two uncles who rode the rails. both had drinking problems. one of them died just a few years ago. He was 95 years old. and the stories he could tell..
he outlived all eight of his brothers , all whom warned that he would drink himself to death..
He was of sound mind right up to the end.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> I use to do chores like whitewash the fence and other spots. I remember being covered in white wash most sunny days. I loved to do that though. it's a good thing because I was the oldest girl . my brothers had all gone to university by that time and I was dads helper. I remember when recess came we would go to the corner store and buy a 1inch thick slice of maple leaf bologna for 5 cents. and a soda I think was 10 cents.
> 
> I ran away also one day. I don't know why I would though because I really had a good life. I didn't go far . I remember just going behind the house and getting under it where dad had a hatch. a place where he could get in. I guess I was in there for hours. my parents were terrified.(my brother had drowned just a year before) I must have fallen asleep because next thing I remember was dad waking me up and carrying me inside. ~Georgia


Lol you remember “ white wash” !
Most now have no idea that powdered lime and water make a bright white paint that lasts about one season. 

Perfect for painting a black shingle roof in early spring.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol you remember “ white wash” !
> Most now have no idea that powdered lime and water make a bright white paint that lasts about one season.
> 
> Perfect for painting a black shingle roof in early spring.


I remember white-wash, too! It was big back in the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

white wash, oh yeah. my friend's dad hired someone once a year to do the whole inside of the cow barn and stancions.
I think they sprayed it on. 
I remember going from farm to farm on threshing crew. 
I also remember the preparation for threshing: 
shocking oats. .I rode over many acres on a binder.
rode over those same acres behind a 4 horse hitch on a spring tooth harrow.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> bright white paint that lasts about one season.


 I recall Dad told me to use milk instead of water and whitewash would last longer. We also painted tree trunks with this lime mix to deter borers. I whitwashed a fence and our little cow shed. That was some time ago---I was about foiurteen, maybe fifteen. Seventy-odd years ago.


----------

